# Upgrading a 2014 Specialized Secteur



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

I’m one of those guys whose wife loves cycling and she doesn’t mind me buying or upgrading our bikes. Our bikes are listed below. I’m looking at buying her a Specialized Ruby for her first carbon bike this spring. I’m also looking at upgrading the components on my 2014 Specialized Secteur. 
My original thought was to upgrade the Secteur to Shimano 5700 10 Speed group set but it’s hard finding 10 Speed Shimano so now I’m leaning towards Shimano 6800 11 Speed Groupo.
I’m thinking of taking the 9 Speed stuff off the Secteur and putting it all on the Allez eliminating the triple crank and the thumb shifters. 
I’m keeping the Secteur because it’s my commuter, my gravel bike, trail bike and it’s just a great all around bike.

I would really appreciate your input.

A.) Will 11 Speed Shimano work on the Secteur?

B.) If so what bottom bracket will I need for the Shimano 11 Speed Groupo?

2014 Secteur Sport Disc
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2014/secteur/secteur-sport-disc#spec
2014 Roubaix Elite 105 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2014/roubaix/roubaix-sl4-elite-105-#specs
2014 Dolce Elite Compact
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2014/dolce/dolce-elite-compact#specs
2014 Vita Comp
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2014/vita/vita-comp#specs

And the bike that started it all
2006 Allez
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2006/allez/allezsporttriple#specs


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

It's going to be some version of the BB30 for the bottom bracket.

for a new 10-speed Shimano group, that leaves you with the Tiagra 4600.

another thing to consider, since you're thinking of using the 9-speed stuff from the Allez, consider the current Sora shifters, they do not have the thumb shifter anymore.


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

Any idea what bottom bracket I need?

Poon


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

tednugent said:


> It's going to be some version of the BB30 for the bottom bracket.


That's not right... the Secteur Sport Disc is no BB30, only the Carbon bikes and high end Aluminum bikes are BB30.

The Secteur will accept standard Shimano outboard bearings. I have a 2014 Tricross Elite disc, very similar bike to your Secteur and I upgraded from Tiagra to Ultra 6700... made a big difference.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

If I were you, I'd put the 6800 on the Roubaix and the 5700 from the Roubaix onto the Secteur....


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> If I were you, I'd put the 6800 on the Roubaix and the 5700 from the Roubaix onto the Secteur....



Me too, unless the Secteur is liked more and ridden more. Which does not make sense to me being thy are pretty much the same sans Carbo/AL if same size.

So more, 105 gravel use, Ultegra road use I an thinking...

Or 9 speed fine on the gravel bike if dedicated...


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Here are a few additional points to consider:
1. If the Secteur has disc brakes, your new 11-speed group will have to be suitable.
2. Can you remove the components from your Secteur and install new ones, or, will you have to pay the LBS? Same for the Allez.
3. Check to see if the existing wheels on the Secteur are 11-speed, otherwise you will have to purchase new 11-speed wheels also. Upgrading to 11-speed can be costly.
4. How does the existing 11/32 gearing on the Secteur 9-speed suit your riding & terrain? Do you need the 11 tooth cog and do you need the 32 tooth cog? Otherwise you are only utilizing 7 speeds.

Here are some low cost options to consider.
I have a Sora 9-speed Roubaix (rim brakes) which is similar to your Secteur. I did not like the large gaps between shifts so I replaced the existing 11/32 cassette with a 12/27 cassette because I did not need the 11 tooth and 32 tooth cassette cogs. This allowed smaller gaps between shifts and made the bike more enjoyable to ride for me. I now have 9 usable rear cogs. 

Another low cost option is to purchase new Tiagra 10-speed shifters and 10 speed cassette for the Secteur. These are cheap on ebay and easy to install. I believe the chain, crank, FD and RD can be reused. 
The left over 9-speed shifters and cassette can be installed on the Allez. You will just need to purchase a new crank and BB to turn the existing triple into a double and get rid of the thumb shifters.


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> If I were you, I'd put the 6800 on the Roubaix and the 5700 from the Roubaix onto the Secteur....


I didn't even think of that. That's actually a great idea!

Poon


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

But I think I would still need a different bottom bracket on the Secteur. The bottom bracket is a: 

BOTTOM BRACKET 
FSA, square taper, sealed cartridge bearings


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

The more I think about this the more it makes sense to upgrade the Roubaix to 6800 11 Speed. I know it will work because the 2015 Roubaix is Shimano 6800. I can then put the Shimano 5750 group set on the Secteur. Take all the Sora stuff off the Secteur and put it on the Allez.
I still don’t know what BB I need for the Secteur.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm telling you, the BB on the Secteur is standard english threaded... If you're putting hr 105 on it, just use the Shimano bearings that come with 6800 groupset.


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you Rich


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I'm telling you, the BB on the Secteur is standard english threaded... If you're putting hr 105 on it, just use the Shimano bearings that come with 6800 groupset.




THIS^^^ BTW on the BB issue.


if you are doing the wrenching yourself, you will need to get well stocked up on cables and housing so you do not get caught out during the process, IMO.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

The OP still hasn't indicated he can do all this work himself. After factoring in all labor, cost of 6800 components and cost of new 11-speed wheels, it may be just as cheap to purchase a new bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ngl said:


> The OP still hasn't indicated he can do all this work himself. After factoring in all labor, cost of 6800 components and cost of new 11-speed wheels, it may be just as cheap to purchase a new bike.


True, and why I started that sentence with 'if' 

Not to mention the experience and having parts bins. I built a 6/13 up for a friend recently. As I told him what he had to replace or reimburse me for, he said probably 5-6 times "that would have stopped me". 

Although he was lucky I had a 32mm front brake fixing bolt in said bins. Last one too... I thought that was going to stop me...


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Poonjabby said:


> The more I think about this the more it makes sense to upgrade the Roubaix to 6800 11 Speed. I know it will work because the 2015 Roubaix is Shimano 6800.


I don't think it will work because I believe your 2014 Roubaix only has 10-speed wheels (you cannot mount an 11-speed cassette) and the 2015 Roubaix has 11-speed wheels. 



Poonjabby said:


> I can then put the Shimano 5750 group set on the Secteur.


I don't believe this will work because the Roubaix has rim brakes and the Secteur has disc brakes.



Poonjabby said:


> Take all the Sora stuff off the Secteur and put it on the Allez.


I don't believe this will work because the Secteur has disc brakes and the Allez has rim brakes.



Poonjabby said:


> I still don’t know what BB I need for the Secteur.


It looks like you've done a lot of business with your Specialized LBS. I recommend you stop in and have them review the best options.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

You can't be serious, right...



ngl said:


> I don't think it will work because I believe your 2014 Roubaix only has 10-speed wheels (you cannot mount an 11-speed cassette) and the 2015 Roubaix has 11-speed wheels.


This is the only point that's valid. You are right, the wheel set, most likely, won't work, but you can buy a set of Mavics for like $200 and they'll work and actually they'll probably be lighter than the stock wheels so that'd still be an improvement.




ngl said:


> I don't believe this will work because the Roubaix has rim brakes and the Secteur has disc brakes.


The Disc brakes will still on the Secteur, he'll just use the 105 levers from the Roubaix. The disc brakes on the Secteur are cable actuated, so any lever will pull them.




ngl said:


> I don't believe this will work because the Secteur has disc brakes and the Allez has rim brakes.


He can use the 105 brakes that come off the Roubaix or he can simply use the stock brakes.




ngl said:


> It looks like you've done a lot of business with your Specialized LBS. I recommend you stop in and have them review the best options.


agreed.... and if they're smart, they 'll help him out here.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, I am always serious when I give recommendations.... and that's why I said "I don't believe this will work" because I don't have experience with disc brakes.

The other important part of this equation that still hasn't been addressed (and that's why I recommended the OP stop by his LBS) is to get an appreciation of the total cost of this project (new wheels, 6800 group set and labor to remove and install 3 group sets).


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

There is no difference in the brake/shifter levers on disc or rim brakes. It all on how they are rigged at the brake. The wheels on the Roubaix is something I haven't thought of. My plan was to upgrade the wheels on the Roubaix and the Secteur anyway. The Roubaix has Fulcrum S5 wheels which is a Specialized OEM only wheel. The Secteur has the heaviest set of wheels I've ever ridden. I just finished rebuilding a Trek 4.5 from the wheels up for my brother so I'm pretty sure I can handle the wrenching myself.

When I'm done I'd like to end up like this.

Roubaix 11 Speed Shimano 105 with Zipp 30 wheels
Secteur 10 Speed Shimano 105 with "suggestions" wheels
Allez with 9 Speed Sora shifters

I'll either put the Fulcrum S5's on my wife's Dolce or on the Allez.

Thanks the feedback, it's give me a lot to think about.

Poon

If that's possible.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Just wanna say I love my Secteur for gravel and dirt road but it's still good on the pavement. Mine came with 105 10 speed, which is great. I needed a second pair of wheels so I could easily switch between touring and cross tires and the all Carbon disc wheels I picked up on Alibaba are great. Chinese carbon wheels for $600 Canadian including tax, shipping and duty


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> Just wanna say I love my Secteur for gravel and dirt road but it's still good on the pavement. Mine came with 105 10 speed, which is great. I needed a second pair of wheels so I could easily switch between touring and cross tires and the all Carbon disc wheels I picked up on Alibaba are great. Chinese carbon wheels for $600 Canadian including tax, shipping and duty



Honestly, A less expensive good machine with Roubaix geometry is a good thing. I have 2 Roubaix, a 2005 and 2014. The only reason is when I was looking for a deal on a Secteur with Zertz level frame I happened on a 2014 SL4 Disc Roubaix for 1475.00. The Diverge price point seems a little steep though... Also that geometry, which in a 58CM on the Sect&Rubx are spot on for me, and I like the 'endurance' geom for long exploratory cycling surgery.

Every Sectuer owner I have come across is huge and on a 58 or 61. One 270lb rider on a 61 I ride with fairly frequently keeps breaking them, only negative aspect I know of.


----------

